# Fall meet up - GTA?



## Nyahsmommy

Hi everyone, I haven't been able to participate in a meet up yet but I was wondering if anyone was interested in doing a fall meet up somewhere in the GTA? Nyah loves olther goldens and I know she would have a blast.


----------



## mudEpawz

Great Idea! 

I'm in (and Chloe is too! lol)


----------



## MyJaxson

Were in if we can make the date work... Cooper and jaxson would love it I am sure.


----------



## Our first puppy

We would most likely be in, it just depends on time/date. But I know Loka (and both of us) would love it so we'll do our best to be there!


----------



## Miley

Miley and I would be in also. Sounds like a good time for sure!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I take Tucker and Reece to Clairville every weekend if anyone is ever interested.


----------



## wenryder

Hey! Also depending on time and day, Obie and I would love to join you all!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Thanks guys, sounds great!  You guys pick, date, time and location and we are in! :wavey:


----------



## esSJay

If Molson's ear has totally healed from his surgery by then, Molson and I will try our best to make it out if I am not working on the day of the meet.


----------



## mudEpawz

Should we start throwing out dates/places? 

I would say maybe October - nice playing weather were the dogs wont be too hot and us humans wont be too cold : 

I would prefer a weekend 

Place? 

Any thoughts/opinions? 

:wavey:


----------



## PB&J

Hi! Now that Lily's legs are healed (yay!) we're in! I like October too...when's good for people?


----------



## Nyahsmommy

October sounds good. How about a saturday sometime?


----------



## MyJaxson

any date set? Cooper is looking to meet you all, and Jaxson is missing his friends

22nd or 23rd works best for me


----------



## PB&J

The 22nd/23rd works for us too! I'm at a course on the 22nd (which sometimes lets out early, sometimes not!) but Mike could always bring the girls. Or the 23rd we're both home. We'll be bringing Lexi again...the honorary golden as it were


----------



## wenryder

The 23rd works for us, too! Obie is still intact - does anyone see that as being trouble for their dogs?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We're out 

Fin not healthy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Moving to Caledon that weekend.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

That won't work for us either, Nyah is getting spayed on Thursday and no playing for a week or so. :no:


----------



## shortcake23

Oh how I wish I lived closer to you guys


----------



## wenryder

yeah turns out this weekend isn't going to work for us either.


----------



## KietLam

Hi everyone,

I just got an adorable GR 2 months old and she is so playful so I can busing to the place that we r gonna meet. By the way, what is the meaning of GTA? I only know that it is Toronto and some nearby cities, is that correct? I live near York University and I can go on 22nd or 23 rd of Oct also. And I think we need to find a good place that we can rest and our puppies can play together.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

GTA = Greater Toronto Area


----------



## KietLam

Ah okay, thanks you. So I think I can come there this weekend. I need the exact time and place so I can find bus.


----------



## Luci

We're up for it too if the dang rain ever stops! Now that it's almost the end of October, maybe sometime in November? Maybe the 26 or 27?

Steph, what's your work schedule like?


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I work most weekends but I am off Saturday Nov 12th. That work for everyone?


----------



## Our first puppy

November 12th works for us!


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Where is this meetup? A weekend would work better for us as we will come in from Barrie. 

Bayne is intact will this be an issue? He's getting neutered probably Jan or Feb, after he's a year of age. He has some exposure to other neutered males and spayed females with no aggression just a lot of playfulness.


----------



## Our first puppy

Actually, Loka isn't spayed yet. She'll be 8 months at the meet up. Does anyone see this as being a problem? Her line tends to come into heat fairly late (between 9 and 14 months) so that is why we have waited so far, and she will be getting spayed the next Monday. I guess we can always play it by ear and if she does surprise us we won't come, but is there any risk if she isn't actually showing any signs of being in heat? Is there a "pre-heat" time where there is still risk? Or can this cause problems with the intact males?


----------



## idiotjc

We are free for any weekend!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Ok November 12th(It's a saturday) is fine. How's Mississauga for the meet up? Theres a gorgeous dog park on the lake with a nice forest area in it (Southdown and lakeshore) and is very large. How's 1 pm? 

Nyah is getting spayed next week, but I have no problem with un-fixed goldens.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Is the dog park fenced in? Bayne's recall leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Deb_Bayne said:


> Is the dog park fenced in? Bayne's recall leaves a lot to be desired.


 
Yes it is fenced in. The meet up doesn't have to be there, it was just a suggestion, if anyone else has any other suggestions then that would be fine as well.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

That sounds good, I feel better with a fenced in area. We'll travel so Bayne can experience this, he needs to have some fun.  and so do we.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Deb_Bayne said:


> That sounds good, I feel better with a fenced in area. We'll travel so Bayne can experience this, he needs to have some fun.  and so do we.


LoL I'm sure you'll both have a great time.. I'm free to do it sooner now but other people already ok'd the 12th so we should probably leave it at that so people don't show up on the wrong date. :


----------



## wenryder

we are out for the 12th... Obie is scheduled to be neutered on the 9th.
Oh well - next time!


----------



## Luci

I'm flying to Bloomington Illinois on Sunday for work for a week, so put us down as a maybe. Also can someone post a google map for the park? I've never been there before.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Does anyone know how to post a map? it's called Lakeside park. It's on lakeshore road and southdown.... It shows on the map but not sure how I can post it here.

So I can't figure out how to post the image but here is a link:

Lakeside Park, Mississauga, Ontario, Canada - Google Maps


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I moved out to Caledon (closer to Orangeville) so now Mississauga (especially the lake) is really far away.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Ninde'Gold said:


> I moved out to Caledon (closer to Orangeville) so now Mississauga (especially the lake) is really far away.


Oh ok, do you have a location in mind? Doesn't have to be mississauga, I thought that would be more central to everyone. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

I'm in Barrie and it's an 1 1/2 hour drive for us... we're willing to do the drive. Caledon is only an hour drive.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah but you probably have a car that's reliable LOL.

Don't base this off me. I don't even know if I could make it or not. Choose whatever works best for everyone


----------



## Luci

We're closer to Deb (Newmarket) so Mississauga is a bit far too, but since we're only a maybe for the event, I'll leave it to all of you to figure out the location ;-).


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Any final details to wrap up to plan next weekend's play date for our boys and girls?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm gonna go ahead and suggest Clairville. That's where the last GRF meet was.

Claireville Conservation Area : TRCA

The entrance we met up at was on Highway 50. Seems a little more central for everyone.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

*Claireville Conservation Area* is even closer to us, and looks really easy to get to. Count us in, hope everyone else can chime in so we can plan this next Saturday.


----------



## Our first puppy

Is the Claireville Conservation area fully fenced?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's not fenced, its not technically a dog park but people take their dogs there all the time and let them run around freely.

If you're worried about your dog running off, I was the same way, but my dog was too concerned with all the dogs and people to bother wandering off.

That was until someones dog decided to go running down a hill into the creek area and 4 or 5 dogs followed LOL.


----------



## wenryder

Oh yes, I think that was Obie who wandered down and others followed. Don't worry, we won't be there this time. Obie will be recovering from his neuter so we'll have to come to the next one.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Ninde'Gold said:


> *It's not fenced*, its *not technically a dog park* but people take their dogs there all the time and let them run around freely.


not fenced? This concerns me then, if this is the place chosen I think we'll pass.


----------



## Our first puppy

I'm a little worried about the fact that it's not fenced as well. We'll think about it.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I'm a little concerned about no fencing as well. Plus I will have to see how Nyah's stitches look at the end of the week


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Wow, that many are concerned? I highly doubt anyone's dog is just going to run away unless they're really not trained well. Here's a few pictures from the last meet.




























I guess you guys can stick with the original dog park idea in Mississauga  Don't matter much to me.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Bayne has gotten out from us and a couple of times ran away from us but I think that was because we were chasing him. This morning the little Houdini found another way out of his kennel, went next door grabbed one of their toys and showed up at our back deck with toy in mouth and quite proud of himself. So no, I don't think he'll run away from us, but like you said if another dog runs away, will he follow? I don't know... he's 10 months and loves his freedom. LOL I'll talk to hubby about this and get back to you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hahah he sounds like a lil scamp! The puppies do enjoy their freedom and being chased.

I do believe Obie was the one who took everyone on a little adventure down the hill :lol: 

They all came right back though! 

If you guys feel more safe with fences then by all means, do what eases your mind!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There is another dog park here:

299 racco parkway vaughan on - Google Maps

This is where Obie and Tucker met for the first time.

Its completely fenced in!


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Yes, we would feel comfortable with a fenced in area.


----------



## Our first puppy

We talked about it, and we're going to come regardless of where it's held. I'm sure Loka will stick close to the rest of the group, she usually does.

What time is everyone thinking? We have Loka's training from 10-11am in Burlington, but we can come anytime after that.


----------



## KietLam

Sound's great. I live close by the place but im not sure if i can bus there. If any1 could pick me up right @ YorkU it would be nice. Also, do we have a date for that?


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Today is wednesday, we need to firm up on the place if the date is to be this saturday.


----------



## Soontobedad

can't wait for future gta meets


----------



## A1Malinois

If there is ever a meet up in Niagara I would like to attend with mine of course if non GR are allowed


----------



## Deb_Bayne

I guess nothing is firmed up so hopefully we'll be able to schedule one before the weather gets worse (we are blanketed in that white stuff this morning) or we'll meet in the spring. Happy Winter everyone. Oh, btw, Bayne just loved his walk this morning, he was sniffing and snorting in the snow. LOL


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Sounds like we should just wait and plan something for the spring when it gets a little warmer and hopefully we can all agree on a place.  plus Nyah's spay incision isn't quite healed completely yet.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Well the spring will find Bayne neutered and hopefully a 'listening' dog. LOL


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

And hopefully Fin will be healthy enough to be around other dogs again!


----------

